# 2021 morels



## Rope

Hello all, I'm new here wanted to know if I can get assistance finding Morals in Indiana county


----------



## Mushed

Hey, your post enticed me to sign up so I am officially new here too. I am in Indiana county and am also on the hunt for them. I’ve asked 2 people that I know that hunt them, and they will NOT even entertain the idea of taking me out and showing me how and where they look- I think out of fear of me dipping into their spots. Understandable... I guess. Anyhow I’ve been doing loads of reading how to find them, and while I am relatively busy with work and family, I would be up for teaming up and figuring them out. They eluded me last year and the year before, so it’s one of my life's goals at the moment to find even one haha


----------



## Bgadal

Mushed said:


> Hey, your post enticed me to sign up so I am officially new here too. I am in Indiana county and am also on the hunt for them. I’ve asked 2 people that I know that hunt them, and they will NOT even entertain the idea of taking me out and showing me how and where they look- I think out of fear of me dipping into their spots. Understandable... I guess. Anyhow I’ve been doing loads of reading how to find them, and while I am relatively busy with work and family, I would be up for teaming up and figuring them out. They eluded me last year and the year before, so it’s one of my life's goals at the moment to find even one haha



I'm so glad the 2021 Morel thread is up!!!!!!!  I've been counting down since last year!!!!

I know how you feel, last year was my first attempt at finding them (I am in Lehigh County), and after 4 exhausting tries, my 5th time was a charm! As far as where to start, hard to say as I am no expert!!!! Morel Mushroom Sightings - Maps - The Great Morel will show you some reported sightings on a map but it's very general, I use it more so as an indicator that they are out and have been spotted!!! I don't think you'll find anyone divulging their exact locations unfortunately, but just read up on here. There are a lot of helpful threads that can tell you what types of trees to look for, what direction (north/east/south/west) to look for at what times, etc. I would just start walking on the trails you know of, and make sure to walk slowly and keep your eyes on the ground at all times!!! 
I actually found mine last year on a fairly populated trail, it was funny because I was there rummaging through the surrounding woods with a bag, and people looked at me like I was crazy! One guy asked me if I was picking flowers lol. Since he clearly wasn't all that informed or interested in mushrooms I actually told him I was picking Morel mushrooms, and I showed him one. He had no clue what it was and asked me if they were "magic mushrooms"😂
My best advice is don't give up!!! And don't exclude ANY places out of general doubt (unless of course its some type of private property). The place I where I found mine would have never been a spot I guessed would have them! It just happened to be a place I would frequent anyway.
Best of luck!!!


----------



## Rope

Rope said:


> Hello all, I'm new here wanted to know if I can get assistance finding Morals in Indiana county


Absolutely, I'm in. I know a little from when I was I kid but cant seem to track any down. I live in Cherry Tree and have access to around 100 acres of woods to search. I do know it's a small window and it's coming up fast. Let get em !!


----------



## Mushed

Rope said:


> Absolutely, I'm in. I know a little from when I was I kid but cant seem to track any down. I live in Cherry Tree and have access to around 100 acres of woods to search. I do know it's a small window and it's coming up fast. Let get em !!


ok sounds good. I’m from Marion center area. I’ve been doing some preliminary scouting in areas around blue spruce and yellow creek. Just generally looking for the specific trees associated with them. Especially the dying/partially dying elms (I think... I’m not an expert on trees either-especially without the leaves.) and hickory and ash... some black cherry... especially around areas that have sycamores and tulip poplars. 100 acres sounds great though. I’ll keep checking here with you for a game plan. I hope my schedule permits me at least a day or two to get at it with another hunter such as yourself. It may be hit or miss considering my wife and I are expecting a baby around mid may... but I will try my best to get some time available.


----------



## Rope

Mushed said:


> ok sounds good. I’m from Marion center area. I’ve been doing some preliminary scouting in areas around blue spruce and yellow creek. Just generally looking for the specific trees associated with them. Especially the dying/partially dying elms (I think... I’m not an expert on trees either-especially without the leaves.) and hickory and ash... some black cherry... especially around areas that have sycamores and tulip poplars. 100 acres sounds great though. I’ll keep checking here with you for a game plan. I hope my schedule permits me at least a day or two to get at it with another hunter such as yourself. It may be hit or miss considering my wife and I are expecting a baby around mid may... but I will try my best to get some time available.





Mushed said:


> ok sounds good. I’m from Marion center area. I’ve been doing some preliminary scouting in areas around blue spruce and yellow creek. Just generally looking for the specific trees associated with them. Especially the dying/partially dying elms (I think... I’m not an expert on trees either-especially without the leaves.) and hickory and ash... some black cherry... especially around areas that have sycamores and tulip poplars. 100 acres sounds great though. I’ll keep checking here with you for a game plan. I hope my schedule permits me at least a day or two to get at it with another hunter such as yourself. It may be hit or miss considering my wife and I are expecting a baby around mid may... but I will try my best to get some time available.


Good deal, congratulations on the baby coming


----------



## Terminal Beats

This is great! My wife and I live within walking distance of White's woods near IUP. We lived in Maryland last year and found morels in our front yard! That was our first experience and they were delicious. 

I've looked for mushrooms this year and haven't found any but if you're ever looking for someone to mushroom hunt with let me know!


----------



## Rope

I have a friend in Whites Woods. I need all the help I can get. My 83 year old father i craving them. We should start a club or at least combine forces. Pinky or Honey mushrooms are my cup of tea . I find tons in the fall and i am willing to share my spots with you guys.


----------



## Terminal Beats

Rope said:


> I have a friend in Whites Woods. I need all the help I can get. My 83 year old father i craving them. We should start a club or at least combine forces. Pinky or Honey mushrooms are my cup of tea . I find tons in the fall and i am willing to share my spots with you guys.





Rope said:


> I have a friend in Whites Woods. I need all the help I can get. My 83 year old father i craving them. We should start a club or at least combine forces. Pinky or Honey mushrooms are my cup of tea . I find tons in the fall and i am willing to share my spots with you guys.





Rope said:


> I have a friend in Whites Woods. I need all the help I can get. My 83 year old father i craving them. We should start a club or at least combine forces. Pinky or Honey mushrooms are my cup of tea . I find tons in the fall and i am willing to share my spots with you guys.


Thanks! How often are you in Indiana? We usually go hiking/biking on the weekends and would love to look together 👍🏻


----------



## Mushed

I am also down for a group effort!


----------



## morelsxs

Here is a good video on elm identification




It is a fast start to spring down here in SW PA and the elms are with greenery and their seed pods already ; this is waaaaay early for them. There is no mistake when looking up and identifying with the seed pods on. Another great place to gain valuable knowledge is viewing the various youtube videos by Learn Your Land. Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## Mushed

morelsxs said:


> Here is a good video on elm identification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fast start to spring down here in SW PA and the elms are with greenery and their seed pods already ; this is waaaaay early for them. There is no mistake when looking up and identifying with the seed pods on. Another great place to gain valuable knowledge is viewing the various youtube videos by Learn Your Land. Enjoy the hunt.


this guy, and Adam from learn your land have been my morel prophets lately. Great information for sure. My wife is humorously exhausted from me watching these videos.


----------



## morelsxs

I've hunted mushrooms with my Dad for as long as I can remember. We had picked everything but the mighty morel?? Dad says he didn't know about them. Learned about them and read/watched everything I could. Went out and applied what I learned and learned a ton more just by doing. I was fortunate to find morels my very first outing which was too many years ago. I've even been blessed to find the mother load but they were all past their prime. It was gut wrenching and joy all at the same time. My Dad is 80 now and I'm thrilled just getting enough to cook for him. It's all about the hunt for me . . . eating them is great but the hunt even better! Look forward to seeing your finds . . .


----------



## Fowlhook

Rope said:


> Hello all, I'm new here wanted to know if I can get assistance finding Morals in Indiana county


best advise I can give is to really learn your trees. I spend lots of time just driving around and scouting trees and making note of areas worth exploring when the time is right. I target dead or dying elms first, then tulip poplar, then ash....old apple trees are probably the most likely to produce but I avoid most found under Apple trees unless I know the history of that orchard. in the early 1900’s lead arsenic was used as pesticide and its remains in the soil to this day. Morels are know to uptake lead and arsenic.

watch as many videos on tree association as you can find. Get good at spotting these stands while driving. Keep good notes and mark areas on GPS. 
if you want to keep a good spot producing for years don’t harvest every single morel in that spot. Leave some behind.

best of luck. It’s an addictive hobby!


----------



## Rope

morelsxs said:


> Here is a good video on elm identification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fast start to spring down here in SW PA and the elms are with greenery and their seed pods already ; this is waaaaay early for them. There is no mistake when looking up and identifying with the seed pods on. Another great place to gain valuable knowledge is viewing the various youtube videos by Learn Your Land. Enjoy the hunt.


Cool thanks


Fowlhook said:


> best advise I can give is to really learn your trees. I spend lots of time just driving around and scouting trees and making note of areas worth exploring when the time is right. I target dead or dying elms first, then tulip poplar, then ash....old apple trees are probably the most likely to produce but I avoid most found under Apple trees unless I know the history of that orchard. in the early 1900’s lead arsenic was used as pesticide and its remains in the soil to this day. Morels are know to uptake lead and arsenic.
> 
> watch as many videos on tree association as you can find. Get good at spotting these stands while driving. Keep good notes and mark areas on GPS.
> if you want to keep a good spot producing for years don’t harvest every single morel in that spot. Leave some behind.
> 
> best of luck. It’s an addictive hobby!


Thank you do much for the advise. I'm heading in the woods right now to mark locations where there are dead trees and hopefully it will pan out. Do they grow better after a good rain ? Its gonna rain here tonight. Thanks again.


----------



## Fowlhook

Rope said:


> Cool thanks
> 
> Thank you do much for the advise. I'm heading in the woods right now to mark locations where there are dead trees and hopefully it will pan out. Do they grow better after a good rain ? Its gonna rain here tonight. Thanks again.


we are behind schedule here this year. First I found last year were end of April into mid May. I’m in the poconos in pike county so as far north and east as you can get... yes a couple/few days after rain is best but soil temps 50-55 I have found are more important. We had 50* soil here yesterday but the week average was still about 40*... you can pick up a soil thermometer off Amazon for about 15 bucks but this site will help till then..east facing slopes this time of year are best as they get the most direct sun. I did a quick look around my early sports yesterday and nothing yet. Starting to see the very tips of ramps coming up which is encouraging 





__





Soil Temperature Maps | GreenCast | Syngenta







www.greencastonline.com


----------



## shroomsearcher

morelsxs said:


> Here is a good video on elm identification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fast start to spring down here in SW PA and the elms are with greenery and their seed pods already ; this is waaaaay early for them. There is no mistake when looking up and identifying with the seed pods on. Another great place to gain valuable knowledge is viewing the various youtube videos by Learn Your Land. Enjoy the hunt.


Thank you for posting and linking this vid. I love the time of year when driving down the road I see what looks like a green "mist" hanging in a tree top. Now I know what to do about that!


----------



## Frogsan

shroomsearcher said:


> Thank you for posting and linking this vid. I love the time of year when driving down the road I see what looks like a green "mist" hanging in a tree top. Now I know what to do about that!


----------



## Frogsan

Learning as I go..have yet to of heard of this green "mist" care to share? Ty in advance.


----------



## Mushed

Frogsan said:


> Learning as I go..have yet to of heard of this green "mist" care to share? Ty in advance.


I believe it is in reference to elm tree seed pod growth. While other trees are still bare, or barely budding in early spring, elm trees are noticeably covered in relatively visible green seed pods. Up close they look like tiny balls covering the ends of the branches but at a distance it looks as if the tree has pretty substantial buds. Get a few elms close together and it looks as if a section of trees(from a distance) are shrouded in green “mist.” As I’ve driven around lately, especially last week, while looking at a hillside full of bare trees I often see one or two covered in green and am pretty confident it’s an elm. It’s either that or a willow. Even elms along roads... at a distance I’m like-whoa that has to be an elm. All the other trees are still very bare, or have reddish buds except “that” one. Vase shape, green top... that’s what I’ve been looking for. Then when I get closer and get a good look at the bark confirms it 90% of the time. The other 10% are mistaken(at first) willows, although those are pretty distinguishable once you get a little closer. I’m still new but that’s my current understanding of the green mist.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Frogsan said:


> Learning as I go..have yet to of heard of this green "mist" care to share? Ty in advance.





Mushed said:


> I believe it is in reference to elm tree seed pod growth. While other trees are still bare, or barely budding in early spring, elm trees are noticeably covered in relatively visible green seed pods. Up close they look like tiny balls covering the ends of the branches but at a distance it looks as if the tree has pretty substantial buds. Get a few elms close together and it looks as if a section of trees(from a distance) are shrouded in green “mist.” As I’ve driven around lately, especially last week, while looking at a hillside full of bare trees I often see one or two covered in green and am pretty confident it’s an elm. It’s either that or a willow. Even elms along roads... at a distance I’m like-whoa that has to be an elm. All the other trees are still very bare, or have reddish buds except “that” one. Vase shape, green top... that’s what I’ve been looking for. Then when I get closer and get a good look at the bark confirms it 90% of the time. The other 10% are mistaken(at first) willows, although those are pretty distinguishable once you get a little closer. I’m still new but that’s my current understanding of the green mist.


This.^^^^^^^ When those seed pods first start forming that's exactly what they look like. A light green mist in the tree tops. It's a great indicator because it happens before other trees start to green up, and you can see it just driving around. It's a neat little trick. Another thing I found out doing research, is that while Dutch Elm Disease is still around, elms have to reach a certain age before they become susceptible. However, they reach sexual maturity before that happens. So, they can produce seed, and you can find younger elms around. 

Very hard to find a mature elm in my area. The blight kind of started in this area, and our mature elms have been dead for a lot of years. But, I have found some younger ones. I was hunting morels in a new patch of woods, and I'm looking at these trees. Damned if that bark doesn't look like elm bark, and those leaves look like elm leaves! I bring clippers with me in case I need to cut my way through a brier patch, so I cut some twigs with leaves attached, and checked them against pics on the Ohio Div. of Forestry website. Everything matched, so I think they are elms. They are only about 7"-8" in diameter, so still pretty young.


----------



## Rope

Rope said:


> Hello all, I'm new here wanted to know if I can get assistance finding Morals in Indiana county




Hello all, I had a chance to get in the woods a few days ago for a short while and nothing. I hope the rain coming in helps.  HAPPY HUNTING ! ! !


----------



## Donkey Caulk

Rope said:


> Absolutely, I'm in. I know a little from when I was I kid but cant seem to track any down. I live in Cherry Tree and have access to around 100 acres of woods to search. I do know it's a small window and it's coming up fast. Let get em !!


Hey cherry tree! Im in northern cambria! Where do you hunt? And do you wanna meet up? I have quite a few spots if you arent having any luck. And the other two in indiana county, theyre more than welcome to come along as well.


----------



## Rope

Donkey Caulk said:


> Hey cherry tree! Im in northern cambria! Where do you hunt? And do you wanna meet up? I have quite a few spots if you arent having any luck. And the other two in indiana county, theyre more than welcome to come along as well.


Thanks, I would like to get out Saturday if possible. Do you hunt around Northern ?


----------



## Donkey Caulk

Rope said:


> Thanks, I would like to get out Saturday if possible. Do you hunt around Northern ?


I do hunt around northern. But i have spots all up and downnchestcreek along 36 and then where it dumps into the susky in mahaffey. Burnside i have a few spots. Urey at the gamelands theres a stand of tulip poplars that goes forever! The state gamelands im the black hills produces, as theres a lot of apple trees. We can really go anywhere. Saturday i get my little guy, but he loves goin, so if you wanna meet up saturday just name a place and time.


----------



## Mushed

Donkey Caulk said:


> I do hunt around northern. But i have spots all up and downnchestcreek along 36 and then where it dumps into the susky in mahaffey. Burnside i have a few spots. Urey at the gamelands theres a stand of tulip poplars that goes forever! The state gamelands im the black hills produces, as theres a lot of apple trees. We can really go anywhere. Saturday i get my little guy, but he loves goin, so if you wanna meet up saturday just name a place and time.


Good luck guys if you end up going! I’m halfway through another covid quarantine or I would be tagging along too. Post it here if you find anything! The tulip poplar stand sounds awesome!.. I haven’t been able to locate one yet but every time I go out scouting I find potential spots.


----------



## Donkey Caulk

Not every tree with bark coming off will produce, but when you see bark coming off a tree, give it a hard look. Apples, elms, cherrys, they all produce and theres tons in our area. Im going to go out here in a minute and scout out a few spots. I gotta find these poplars. I know theyre around.


----------



## Rope

Rope said:


> Thanks, I would like to get out Saturday if possible. Do you hunt around Northern ?


Hello, have to finish a job Saturday so I can't go . Maybe next weekend ???? Time is short ! ! !


----------



## Donkey Caulk

Rope said:


> Hello, have to finish a job Saturday so I can't go . Maybe next weekend ???? Time is short ! ! !


I only offer once. After that its on you to find me. I have a lot of married friends that make plans and then flake because their wife is jealous or the kids have a tiddlywinks contest on the other side of the state. Good luck.


----------



## PaWildman

Donkey Caulk said:


> I do hunt around northern. But i have spots all up and downnchestcreek along 36 and then where it dumps into the susky in mahaffey. Burnside i have a few spots. Urey at the gamelands theres a stand of tulip poplars that goes forever! The state gamelands im the black hills produces, as theres a lot of apple trees. We can really go anywhere. Saturday i get my little guy, but he loves goin, so if you wanna meet up saturday just name a place and time.


Hey Donkey, I live near Black Hills and would love to go out with you if you ever want to meet up. I've been hunting morels for 4 years now and have found 2 consistent spots. 1 in a grove of over 100 tulip poplars and 1 spot under a slippery elm. My finds in black hills have been inconsistent but would I love the journey and the process if you ever want to check out new spots.


----------



## PaWildman

My advice to newbies is to look up not down. Find the proper trees and you'll find the morels. I had to walk miles and miles for 4 years on public land to find my spots. Tulip poplar groves are great. No just one or two here and there but 50-100 is a great start. Dying Slippery Elm are the best. Apple trees are great although I checked every apple tree I know of for 4 years in a row and have only found about 1/2 a dozen. Then I drive by houses with apple trees in their yard and sure enough morels everywhere!! I enjoy the challenge and the hiking(I'm an avid shed hunter as well). I have buddies that have really great spots all to themselves in apple orchards. Morels are treasured and people who know where they are will guard their spots with their life! Good luck to all. I'm about to head out this morning to one of my spots. I'll take my gopro and hopefully get footage to post here. Last year at this time there was snow on the ground and this spot did not produce until 4/24.


----------



## Donkey Caulk

PaWildman said:


> Hey Donkey, I live near Black Hills and would love to go out with you if you ever want to meet up. I've been hunting morels for 4 years now and have found 2 consistent spots. 1 in a grove of over 100 tulip poplars and 1 spot under a slippery elm. My finds in black hills have been inconsistent but would I love the journey and the process if you ever want to check out new spots.


Shoot me a text. 814-977-8798 i used to hunt small game in the black hills! I love that area!


----------



## Mushed

Hey guys update- I went on a hike over the weekend. It was in an area that I had scouted before I had a better understanding of the trees I was looking for. This time I took a different trail. One on a southeastern facing hillside, as per my research. As I came towards a “valley” in the hillside I started to notice trees that had bark that matched my current knowledge of what elm tree bark looked like. I took notice of the large buttresses, vase like shapes, and greenish seed pod growth and had a 70-75% confidence rating that these had to be elms. So I started to walk up to every one I found to compare features. All of a sudden I find a medium one that was completely dead. No seed pods. I notice the bark is starting to peel off at the bottom of the tree. I’m like ok, if this isn’t textbook, I don’t know what is. I start looking around the ground. I can’t see anything. I circle the tree and find nothing. I’m standing right at the base of this tree re checking my check Iist and am just looking down at the buttresses again. I’m thinking, maybe I’m too early still, maybe somebody else beat me here, maybe I actually have no idea what I’m doing. Then an inch away from my toes my eyes focus on one. It was like ... surreal. I have looked at so many pictures online that for a second I thought my eyes were making me see something that wasn’t there. But it was real. My eyes welled up and as soon as I realized I found one after all the hours of research, my eyes focused on another. Then another. I was surrounded. It was just like everything said... once you see that first one, you notice the rest. I found some more on another dying elm and felt a great sense of accomplishment and anticipation to taste my first solo morel finds. In my head I thought they would be bigger, and I know they get bigger with time so I left half of what I found to check in a couple days. I took home 14 total and can’t wait to go back and check. They taste so good too. I definitely see the appeal now. I can’t wait to get out there and find new spots. Mushroom hunting is awesome.


----------



## Mushed

Correction on the above post from me... it was not on the weekend. I got confused because today (Thursday April 22nd) was my first day back to work from my covid quarantine. I found these on the 20th.


----------



## morelsxs

Congratulations!! Be cautious . . . it's addicting! You'll start with morels and then it will be chanterelles, trumpets, oysters, chaga, boletes, popinkies, hedgehogs . . . the list goes on. Any day in the woods is a good day!! Enjoy. 🍄


----------



## shroomsearcher

Mushed said:


> Hey guys update- I went on a hike over the weekend. It was in an area that I had scouted before I had a better understanding of the trees I was looking for. This time I took a different trail. One on a southeastern facing hillside, as per my research. As I came towards a “valley” in the hillside I started to notice trees that had bark that matched my current knowledge of what elm tree bark looked like. I took notice of the large buttresses, vase like shapes, and greenish seed pod growth and had a 70-75% confidence rating that these had to be elms. So I started to walk up to every one I found to compare features. All of a sudden I find a medium one that was completely dead. No seed pods. I notice the bark is starting to peel off at the bottom of the tree. I’m like ok, if this isn’t textbook, I don’t know what is. I start looking around the ground. I can’t see anything. I circle the tree and find nothing. I’m standing right at the base of this tree re checking my check Iist and am just looking down at the buttresses again. I’m thinking, maybe I’m too early still, maybe somebody else beat me here, maybe I actually have no idea what I’m doing. Then an inch away from my toes my eyes focus on one. It was like ... surreal. I have looked at so many pictures online that for a second I thought my eyes were making me see something that wasn’t there. But it was real. My eyes welled up and as soon as I realized I found one after all the hours of research, my eyes focused on another. Then another. I was surrounded. It was just like everything said... once you see that first one, you notice the rest. I found some more on another dying elm and felt a great sense of accomplishment and anticipation to taste my first solo morel finds. In my head I thought they would be bigger, and I know they get bigger with time so I left half of what I found to check in a couple days. I took home 14 total and can’t wait to go back and check. They taste so good too. I definitely see the appeal now. I can’t wait to get out there and find new spots. Mushroom hunting is awesome.


Good for you!! My first year I found nothing! I had no way to know if I was "looking" at them, and just not "seeing" them. It drove me crazy, After studying more imagery over the "off season" (which there is no such thing in shrooming), I went out the next year. Searching around I finally found my first morel! My reaction was much like yours. Yes! I CAN actually SEE them! Now that you have the imagery embedded in your brain, that will help you in the future. Now, when I look at a morel, I see it!


----------



## Rope

Mushed said:


> Hey guys update- I went on a hike over the weekend. It was in an area that I had scouted before I had a better understanding of the trees I was looking for. This time I took a different trail. One on a southeastern facing hillside, as per my research. As I came towards a “valley” in the hillside I started to notice trees that had bark that matched my current knowledge of what elm tree bark looked like. I took notice of the large buttresses, vase like shapes, and greenish seed pod growth and had a 70-75% confidence rating that these had to be elms. So I started to walk up to every one I found to compare features. All of a sudden I find a medium one that was completely dead. No seed pods. I notice the bark is starting to peel off at the bottom of the tree. I’m like ok, if this isn’t textbook, I don’t know what is. I start looking around the ground. I can’t see anything. I circle the tree and find nothing. I’m standing right at the base of this tree re checking my check Iist and am just looking down at the buttresses again. I’m thinking, maybe I’m too early still, maybe somebody else beat me here, maybe I actually have no idea what I’m doing. Then an inch away from my toes my eyes focus on one. It was like ... surreal. I have looked at so many pictures online that for a second I thought my eyes were making me see something that wasn’t there. But it was real. My eyes welled up and as soon as I realized I found one after all the hours of research, my eyes focused on another. Then another. I was surrounded. It was just like everything said... once you see that first one, you notice the rest. I found some more on another dying elm and felt a great sense of accomplishment and anticipation to taste my first solo morel finds. In my head I thought they would be bigger, and I know they get bigger with time so I left half of what I found to check in a couple days. I took home 14 total and can’t wait to go back and check. They taste so good too. I definitely see the appeal now. I can’t wait to get out there and find new spots. Mushroom hunting is awesome.


That is GREAT Good for you ! ! I am heading out again today cause I have been slammed at work .


----------



## Mushed

Rope said:


> That is GREAT Good for you ! ! I am heading out again today cause I have been slammed at work .


The best of luck to you. Work certainly gets in the way sometimes lol. I work swing shift and lately a steady amount of overtime so I feel ya. It’s still worth it to get out and look. The more time that you put in the better. I am still up for coming out your way to help look around if you want. Maybe next weekend? Saturday is up in the air as far as work for me, but I would definitely be available Sunday, especially early morning.


----------



## Jdn455

The south west slopes seem to be hot right now. All of these found under distressed apples just above where the skunk cabbage is growing. Only one was at the base of a dead ash. Im in Beaver Co.


----------



## Togger1

New here and to morel hunting. Normally my time in the spring is spent fishing and working. Being laid off right now, I’ve decided to attempt to find morels. I’m hunting family property that pretty much straddles the Berks/Lehigh county line. Our property and the neighboring property have tons of mature tulip poplar, oak, maple and hickory and hog nut trees. No elm, ash or cherry. Both properties are pretty much flat wetland type areas with small rises, so I don’t think moisture is an issue. Question I have is, since I’ve yet to find any, is it possible that even with so many poplars, that they just don’t grow there? When you find them around poplar, are they close to the trunk? I keep seeing south and west slopes being talked about. On a fairly flat property with narrow streams without high banks, does that mean I’m SOL? So many questions, but just looking for a bit of guidance. Nobody around here will offer up any info. TIA


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Togger1 said:


> New here and to morel hunting. Normally my time in the spring is spent fishing and working. Being laid off right now, I’ve decided to attempt to find morels. I’m hunting family property that pretty much straddles the Berks/Lehigh county line. Our property and the neighboring property have tons of mature tulip poplar, oak, maple and hickory and hog nut trees. No elm, ash or cherry. Both properties are pretty much flat wetland type areas with small rises, so I don’t think moisture is an issue. Question I have is, since I’ve yet to find any, is it possible that even with so many poplars, that they just don’t grow there? When you find them around poplar, are they close to the trunk? I keep seeing south and west slopes being talked about. On a fairly flat property with narrow streams without high banks, does that mean I’m SOL? So many questions, but just looking for a bit of guidance. Nobody around here will offer up any info. TIA


Welcome to the site @Togger1 ! The mushroom fruit itself comes up anywhere the tree root system is. Can be close to trunk but also 20ft out. In between is probably a happy medium average(3ft to 10ft around a tree trunk). Mushrooms also dont necessarily fruit in same spots year to year. Flat land without hills doesn't necessarily mean You are SOL either. Working for Ya in your favor: There's confirmed finds reported in your state, You have a place to hunt that holds moisture, & You have a good sense of producing live/dying trees. Strap on your boots & walk around out there..Ya never know til Ya Go! If your spot isn't happening, check other areas. You just may stumble onto a motherlode! Also Togger1 readup on other postings there & other states (even past years) for tips & useful knowledge. G'Luck to Ya & Happy Hunting!!


----------



## pchunter1231

Hunted for 4 hours today, only found 2 yellow and 4 greys. Checked all of my hot spots but i guess its still a tad early. Its really dry right now. Hope we get some rain soon.


----------



## Rope

I'm with you VERY DRY ! !


----------



## Fowlhook

Checked my tulip poplar spot Sunday. Found 10 half free and a small black.


----------



## Fowlhook

They are officially up in NEPA. Rain all day tomorrow should make it even better. Dead and dying elms produced Well today. Left 50 or so smaller ones behind to check in a few days


----------



## Jdn455

I would say as long as the ground is not mushy, youre good. If the skunk cabbage and mayapples are growing then its time. Also try walking deer trails. Ive had alot of luck following them through the thicker brush. Good luck. 
Yesterday was morel pizza day


----------

